
Encrypted DNS Outside of the US - eloy
https://eloydegen.com/blog/posts/2019-10-23-dns.html
======
jedisct1
There are many encrypted DNS servers outside the US:
[https://dnscrypt.info/map](https://dnscrypt.info/map)

~~~
eloy
Yes, but they aren't used as a default by browsers. Currently, Firefox is only
relying on Cloudflare by default for US users.

~~~
jedisct1
Which is good. I don't want a browser to bypass DNS settings to use something
else instead.

Especially since DNS encryption and anonymization is already done on the
router for the whole network.

~~~
eloy
> I don't want a browser to bypass DNS settings to use something else instead.

In an ideal situation, me neither. But there are a lot of users who use for
example Windows 7, which will never get encrypted DNS on system level.
Browsers get updates and can provide more DNS security for the average user.
Not a single average user is going to configure a DNSCrypt client on their
computer.

> Especially since DNS encryption and anonymization is already done on the
> router for the whole network.

So you would prefer using a DHCP provided DNS server on untrusted Wi-Fi
networks and let it snoop on DNS queries?

